# PDF sur ipod touch



## DrFatalis (18 Septembre 2008)

Je viens de découvrir que le soft gratuit (pour quelques jours) airsharing, qui transforme iPod et iPhone en disque dur wifi, permet de lire les PDF. par contre, les liens web des documents PDF ne sont pas actifs.

IUl permet aussi de lire les fichiers pages, mais ne présente que des vignettes...

On en parle déjà longuement sur cette page dédiée à AirSharing. je ferme donc.


----------

